# tecno resume



## antar abuauad (Feb 17, 2005)

http://www.escwa.org.lb/ntpi/uae.asp

Member Countries : : Technology Initiatives in the United Arab Emirates 

‎1. Technology Parks in UAE‎

A. CERT Technology Parks

CERT is the hub for a network of 13 Higher Colleges of Technology. It operates since 1996 two science and ‎technology parks, one in Dubai and the other in Abu Dhabi. It is planned that the Abu Dhabi location will ‎include a business incubator, to be operated by CERT, in cooperation with the Abu Dhabi Chamber of ‎Commerce and Industry (ADCCI), and the United Arab Emirates Offsets Group.‎

CERT has also agreed with the Fraunhofer Institute for Software and Systems Engineering in Berlin to ‎establish an innovation center in Abu Dhabi with the objectives of (i) developing a sustainable technology ‎base indigenous to the region, and (ii) applying existing technologies in innovative ways to further the ‎region’s economic development.‎

Contact details:‎
Tel: +971 2 445 1514‎
[email protected]
http://cert.hct.ac.ae/techpark.asp


B. Dubai Internet City

The Dubai Internet City (DIC) initiative was launched by the Government of Dubai in October 1999. It aims at ‎creating the infrastructure, environment and attitude that modern businesses need in order to operate ‎globally and efficiently in a knowledge-based economy. It capitalizes on Dubai’s established position as the ‎Gulf’s major trading center by inviting international IT firms to set up shop at a free-trade zone complex being ‎erected on Dubai’s outskirts. The ultimate objective is to establish Dubai as a major regional hub for e-‎commerce. By promoting ICTs and Web-based businesses, DIC has created a cluster characterized by ‎interaction among ICT developers, service providers, logistics firms, educators, incubators and venture ‎capitalists at a single location.‎

Contact details:‎
Tel: 971 4 3911111‎
Fax: 971 4 3919000‎
[email protected]
http://www.dubaiinternetcity.com


C. Dubai TechnoPark

Under development by the Government of Dubai, the Park is planned to undertake research, incubation, ‎training, technology transfer and other services in a number of industrial areas including desalination and ‎water resources, oil and gas and petrochemicals, environment sciences, materials sciences, biotechnology ‎and pharmaceuticals.‎

Contact details:‎
Tel: +9714 332 8835 ‎
Fax: +9714 332 8853‎
[email protected]
http://www.tp.ae‎


D. Dubiotech

The Dubai Biotechnology and Research Park (DuBiotech) is planned as part of Dubai’s 2010 vision to ‎establish a knowledge based economy. Dubiotech is being built on an area covering 21 million square feet ‎and will include an incubation programme. It is planned that the park will become operational by mid 2006.‎

Contact details:‎
Tel: + 9714 390-2222 ‎
Fax: + 9714 390-8444‎
[email protected]
http://www.dubiotech.com‎


E. Dubai Silicon Oasis

Dubai Silicon Oasis is an ambitious and long-term project launched in December 2002, which aims to ‎establish an electronics industry in Dubai, especially in integrated circuits for the telecommunications ‎industry. The Oasis is planned to include several incubators in electronics and will occupy an area of 6.5 ‎million square meters.‎

Contact details:‎
Tel +971 4 2027741; ‎
Fax +971 4 2997525 ‎
[email protected]
http://www.dso.ae


F. Sheik Mohammad Technology Park

The park was announced in 2002 and will be located in the Jebel Ali area. It will include incubators in ‎different technological areas.‎


----------

